# Lord Zargon wishes everyone a deadly Halloween season



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon wishes everyone a deadly Halloween season


September 24, 2009


Soldiers of Sin


Gather near to me, my dark ones. A new season of wickedness is now near at hand.

Lock arms with me now as we, one and all, raise the dead and bury the living.


Yours in blood,


Zargon




[email protected]


----------

